# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nord Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Eurasia ChiangMai Hotel

## maeeutik

Es gab Gruende in diesem Hotel nur eine Nacht zu verbringen die aber ganz und gar nichts mit seiner Qualitaet zu tun haben.
Doch der Reihe nach.
Urspruenglich hatte ich mir nur Zimmer im Centara Duang Tawan Hotel (statement folgt an anderer Stelle) gebucht. Da ich aber meine Reisezeiten aendern musste wurde eine zusaetzliche Nacht in CNX erforderlich. Aus der Vergangenheit kenne ich so viele Hotels in CNX, dass ich mich einmal mehr entschied meiner diesbezueglichen Unruhe nachzugeben und erneut nach einer Unterkunft Ausschau zu halten in der ich noch nicht war.
Vorweg - ich reiste alleine (meine Frau war fuer einige Tage auf Geschaeftsreise und ich nutzte dies um einen Freund in CNX zu besuchen) und konnte deshalb auch mal ein Risiko eingehen was die Qualitaet des Hotels angeht.
Nun zum Hotel:
"Das Hotel besteht aus einem Hauptgebaeude, mit ebenfalls buchbaren Zimmern und aus diversen Cottages (kleine Bungalows). Ich hatte mir eine Cottage (bekommen habe ich den Bungalow mit der Nr. 921) gebucht - Preis 1.236 Baht, inkl. Fruehstueck. Das Hotel besitzt nahe dem Haupthaus Parkplaetze und bei den Cottages gibt es aehnlich einem Motel ebenfalls direkt bei der Unterkunft eine Parkmoeglichkeit. 
Ich fuehre dies hier an, weil man m.E. in CNX unbedingt einen fahrbaren Untersatz braucht um auch nur einigermassen mobil zu sein. Taxis gibt es in recht begrenzter Zahl, dafuer sind TukTuk's nahezu ueberall vorzufinden. Das Problem ist nur, dass diese Dienstleister allesamt einer mafioesen Struktur unterliegen. So faellt es den Taxifahrer nicht im geringsten ein in ihren Fahrzeugen den Taxameter einschalten - es wird eine Pauschale von mind. 100 Baht gefordert. (Dieser Preis wurde mir in der Vergangenheit mehrfach abverlangt wenn ich eine Strecke zu fahren hatte die nicht mehr als 2 km von Hotel weg fuehrte. Das erscheint vielleicht dem ein oder anderen Tourist als immer noch sehr billig - nur ist es das in Thailand absolut nicht mehr.) Gleiches erlebt man mit den TukTuk's wie mit den Song Taeow, wenn man sich in deren Haende begibt bzw. sich vielleicht auch begeben muss - weil es z.B. schon spaet in der Nacht ist, regnet oder eben nur in eine Ecke zu fahren ist die fuer einen Spaziergang zu weit ist. 

Doch weiter mit dem Hotel.
Das Cottage besitzt einen grossen Raum (ich schaetze mal 25-30 qm) mit Doppelbett (die Matrazen waren fuer mich genau richtig - ich schlafe gerne etwas "fester gepolstert" - "kuschlig weich einzusinken" ist nicht was ich bevorzuge), einem Fernseher mit Deutsche Welle (und max. weiteren 20 Programmen), einem grossen Kuehlschrank (zwei Flaschen Wasser pro Tag frei), einer Sitzgruppe (2 Polsterstuehle und einen kleinen Tisch), einem Einbauschrank mit einem Safe fuer die Wertsachen sowie einer Ablage fuer den Reisekoffer. Das Badezimmer war ausgeruestet mit Dusche (mal eine die wirklich funktionierte), Toilette und Waschbecken - alles ordentlich gefliest und sauber gehalten.
Die Eingangstuer zum Cottage erreicht man ueber eine kleine Terasse (1,2m x 5 m - alles ebenerdig) auf der ebenfalls zwei Stuehle und ein kleiner Tische plaziert sind.  

Den nahen Swimmingpool (schaetze mal 6m x 12m gross) konnte ich leider nicht testen, da ich ja schon am Vormittag wieder ausgecheckt habe. Er machte allerdings ebenfalls einen guten Eindruck auf mich - sauber, klares Wasser - eben alles etwas aufgeraeumt. 
Gleich daneben (man geht auf ausgelegten Pfaden zwischen Buschwerk hindurch) befindet sich der offen gestaltete Bereich wo das Fruehstuecksbufett angerichtet wird. Das Fruehstueck ist nichts besonderes - aber es gibt Spiegeleier, wer darueber hinaus mag auch noch extra zubereitet Ruehrei oder ein Omelette, Bacon, Toasts, Marmelade, etc., etc. und das ein oder andere Thaigericht. Natuerlich gibt es kaltes Wasser, heissen Kaffee und Tee sowie, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, Orangensaft.  

Insgesamt keine schlechte Unterkunft. Doch nichts fuer Fussgaenger!!! 
Zur Innenstadt, d.h. zum Night Market, ist es einfach zu weit.

Jetzt noch - wie kommt man dort hin? Der SuperHighway (Nr. 11) fuehrt direkt an der Zufahrt zum Hotel vorbei (und zwar faehrt man - von Lamphun kommend - ca. 400 Meter nachdem man die  Kreuzung mit der Strasse die nach San Kampaeng fuehrt unterquert hat, in dieselbe ein). Vom Highway bis zum Hotel sind es vielleicht 100-150 Meter und vom Flughafen ist man in ca. 15 Minuten da - wenn die Zufahrstrassen ohne Stau sind."

Hier noch ein link (Agoda-Hoteldealer mit einigen Photos):

http://www.agoda.com/asia/thailand/c...FcYc6wodazs5Zw

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

Das schaut nett aus!
Wir beabsichtigen ja im Juni für ein paar Tage nach Chiang Mai zu fahren und das Hotel wäre eine
Alternative.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wir beabsichtigen demnächst wieder einmal....nach 15 jahren.... nach chiang mai zu fahren
Hat jemand vieleicht einen hotel oder guesthaus tip...gut und günstig...und nich zu weit vom centrum.? 
Tochter hat schon alles auf der wunschliste
Hot springs, rafting, elefanten ritt ,long necks u.s.w.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Da haben Bekannte gewohnt u. waren sehr zufrieden. 
Wichtig ist, dass du dort innerhalb der altstadt bist und nicht von den tuk-tuk-halbsabscheidern abhaengig bist!  > http://siraboutique.com/

Ebenfalls um die ecke vom _sira_ ist das derzeit stark verbilligte Roseate Chiang Mai 

Habe dir mal auf asiarooms.com die cityhotels (..ab 45€ aufsteigend) von chiang mai eingestellt > http://bit.ly/1uJ20z7

_Servus TW_

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Habe dir mal ....mai eingestellt > 
> 
> _Servus TW_


... :: .... ::

----------


## schorschilia

:: 


> ...
> Tochter hat schon alles auf der wunschliste
> Hot springs, rafting, elefanten ritt ,long necks u.s.w.


unbedingt nach Mae Rim, am besten mit einer Übernachtung..

z.B. im Mae Sa Valley Resort ( damals 800 Baht )









Elefantencamp hat`s auch - Orchidefarm unten im Tal beim Anstieg...


Fehler bei meinem Logo bitte übersehen..

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Tochter hat schon alles auf der wunschliste
> Hot springs, rafting, elefanten ritt ,long necks u.s.w.


Wennst Tagestouren, oder ueberhaupt allgem. Auskunft brauchst, gehst zum Schneider Dani! (Handy 081 882 74 26)

Das ist ein alter Fuchs, der seit 24 jahren das Reisebuero SIAM SUN TOURS in Chiang Mai genau fuer solche Sachen hat. Kennengelernt habe ich den, als er gerade auf Samui dem Monsun auf Goa auswich. Wir beide haben uns im laufe der Jahre nie aus den Augen verloren u. lebten sogar ne zeitlang in drei versch. Haeusern zusammen!

Den sagst einfach, dass der Wiener Wolfgang dir den Rat gegeben hat!

Servus TW

----------

